# Electric Bike Info & details of cheap electric bikes



## Johnbuts (Aug 14, 2010)

I am thinking of purchasing a electric bike for the wife, and would be interested to know of any makes, models, etc that you would recomend and where is the best place to buy one from.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi

If you are a memb of the C & CC there is an article on electric bikes in their magazine this month.

Milly


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are a memb of the C & CC there is an article on electric bikes in their magazine this month.
> 
> Milly


Unfortunately, the article is quite restricted and not very informative. We and many other members on MHF have been very pleased with the bikes sold by AS Bikes:
http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/
They are at all major shows.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Gerry said.

We are two of the very pleased members he mentions.

Dave


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Electric Bike Information*



Johnbuts said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a electric bike for the wife, and would be interested to know of any makes, models, etc that you would recomend and where is the best place to buy one from.


Depending on the strength of your hip pocket & how much you think the wife will use it, have a look at Kalkhoff. I think the Uk distributor is 50cycles. I have used one, they are wonderful. Good luck
Brian


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We are also very proud members of the AS bike brigade  
Well worth going to see Pete & his range. Check out his website for Show dates.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Electric bike*

Depend how strong your wife is and how much you intend using them.
We each had a "Giant Suade" bike but I found it too heavy, Bought a couple of AS Bikes, 16 inch wheel and are very please with them. Not as robust as the Giant but suit me better.

Bonus is they can be folded and stored in quite a small space in bag supplied.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ultimate*

For the ultimate Electric bike.

Buy the bike you want, non motorised. Then buy a Heinzmann retrofit kit.

New the kits are expensive, think at least £700 and as much as £2,500 fitted.

I doubt you will buy a better piece of kit.

But there are some second hand ones that sell on ebay UK and Germany for good prices.

Heinzmann Ebay

You can always buy a good second hand bike with Heinzmann fitted and then if you don't like the bike, transfer it.

Heinzmann were listed as number 2 in the top 10 bike hub motors. With number 1 costing at least twice that of the Heinzmann.

Last cheap Chinese electric bike we had cost £700, fell to bits in no time. Got it fixed up and serviced and then it started to fall apart again. Went through two sets of cheap nasty chinese front forks and then the battery failed as we forgot to charge it.

Will be selling for spares on ebay when I get time to list it as a new battery was £300 inc post.

TM


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Spent the last couple of years looking at electric bikes.Our favorite at the moment is Giant Hybrid.

Les


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bikes*

Here is a Claud Butler

This recently sold for a very good price on ebay. The CB Bikes are okay, not sure how good the electrics are?.

TM


----------



## Johnbuts (Aug 14, 2010)

Many thanks for all the replies which were very informative. I think we will visit the AS stand at the Shepton show next week.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh am in right quandry I want one but will I use it? Tried one out so know which one I like just last bike I bought had nice holiday round France a couple of times and never left the van!

Greenie 8O


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Love my AS leccy bike.
Greenie - can't remember if you have a shot of mine at Feast of Lanterns?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We also are AS bike fans, MrsW has just upgraded to the large wheel version since we do off-road cycling and larger wheels cope better (along canal tow paths etc.)

AS bikes cannot be faulted for service or helpfulness, frankly the bikes literally sell themselves, new or secondhand, since anyone that tries one, wants one, or two.....

He lets people try them out at shows and most are VERY pleased with the outcome.........

I do not work for him (neither do any of his other supporters on here!) but would strongly recommend serious consideration of his products.

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Once upon a time I bought two very impressive looking electric bikes. I was very green on the subject but hey they were cheap.

Worst days work I ever did. They were heavy, the wheels were too small. they had no gears. The motor was not powerful enough so wouldn't go up any sort of hill but you couldn't pedal cos your legs were doing 50 to the dozen and getting nowhere.

Moral of story - don't buy cheap, make sure it has gears, at least a 250W motor and is light as possible. If that puts them out of your price bracket then but a good light ordinary bicycle


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes it was Hezbez and I saw you tootling round on it. I just know me and bikes are not quite ergonomically compatible sometimes! Suppose could always sell it on see how I go.

Greenie


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Jane bought a Batribike Quartz about 18months ago and thinks it's great. I think it cost c. £700, it weighs 25kg and folds quite compactly if required. In her case she just folds the handlebars down and keeps it in the garage and doesn't seem to have too much trouble lifting it in and out.
However, I have often wondered if when she is by herself whether she enlists the help of a passing man :lol:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

My AS bike is fab, and as Penquin says I have recently upgraded to the new larger wheeled, stronger motored bike and am looking forward to many happy hours on it during retirement. The last bike was in tip-top condition even when I sold it and I hope the lady who bought it will get as much fun from it as I did. And after-sales service on them is brilliant! My only grumble is that it is quite heavy to get on the bike rack, but then that is why I have a husband!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Good news day - my employer's do the "Cycle to Work" scheme and I am able to get a tax free/NI free loan so making it 42% cheaper than I would actually pay - don't know quite how this works but still pay the same but pay back 58% back on the works loan - so am gonna get me one of those babies. 

I am going to build up stamina for cycling to work by parking further and further away and then that will save £5 per day parking fees. Win win win situation really. Just hope it doesn't kill me trying!

Greenie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have 2 large wheeled AS electro bikes and they are excellent!

But a word of warning re insurance 

To be covered by cycle insurance, they must be fastened to an immoveable object when left unattended.

For insurance purposes a motorhome IS NOT an immoveable object, so if the bikes are stolen from the back of the motorhome, the insurer will not pay out.  

see this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-941628.html#941628


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Moral of story - don't buy cheap, make sure it has gears, at least a 250W motor and is light as possible. If that puts them out of your price bracket then but a good light ordinary bicycle


250w is the MAXIMUM allowed under EU and UK Law and that is only from January 2010.

There are also other legal points e.g. maximum speed is 15mph.

If you are outside these then it has to be registered as a powered vehicle and can only be used in the same way as any other powered vehicle i.e. with license, insurance etc.

Within the guidelines and no license or insurance is required.

Hope that clarifies things,

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > Moral of story - don't buy cheap, make sure it has gears, at least a 250W motor and is light as possible. If that puts them out of your price bracket then but a good light ordinary bicycle
> ...


I stand corrected Dave, If 250W is the max then that's what it is.

Ours were only 180W and the weight of the bike was 43kgs so with our weight and no gears, just tiny 12inch wheels it was pretty useless. Even with the price we paid, £175 each, they were a waste of money. My whole point is if you want to enjoy an electric bike, and there are many really good ones around, then look into the details more closely than I did. Like most things in life - you get what you pay for.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Watching this thread with interest.
Have tried the AS bike at one ofthe shows, friend with me bought one and is very pleased. She hasn'tdone much up hill so is unable to advise me.
How good are they at helping uphill? have a hybrid bike and can manage flat and little ups and downs, but really struggle, well get off and push  when i come to hills. Also concerned about needing to use power, due to extra bike weight, where i would have managed before.

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hills???

What are they Sue? :lol: 

Just use the gears as normal and either wind the throttle or switch to pedal-assist.

Then there are no more hills!  

Dave


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to trying one of the AS Bikes at Newark this weekend. One of the main reasons we are going there. Do you have to book an appointment to test ride them at shows?

I think I could really get into riding bikes if it had power!! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW started with the small (16" wheel) with the smaller motor and was easily able to pull away from me on ALL hills on "pedal assist" power. The idea is that you pedal a bit and the motor supplements your effort taking you up hills in comfort.

She has now upgraded to the fll size wheels (26"?) and the 250 watt motor and I do not expect to keep up with her on hills at all......

(don't tell her but I have crafty plans for an elastic to hook on to her rack so I can hitch a ride  )

I tried the 250 watt at Shepton and it was superb, she tried it at Exeter and said the same - it is an excellent piece of kit IMO and will be of great use on the MH to nip into towns where we do not want the MH.

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have the AS bikes with 16in wheels, we bought the 36v battery model and have really found them a boon on this trip to Spain. Campsite is 2 miles out of town and supermarket is then up a fairly steep hill. We quickly passed cyclists pushing bikes up the hill yesterday and had locked ours to railings when they arrived. "Thats what we need" was the comment.

The batteries last well and have never gone below the 3 green lights. We don't travel great distances but have visited nearbye attractions which we couldn't have walked to and are really enjoying them.

One point it still hurts when you fall off!!! Honestly I wasn't using the throttle at the time!!

Jan


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

TDG said:


> Jane bought a Batribike Quartz about 18months ago and thinks it's great. I think it cost c. £700, it weighs 25kg and folds ....


This one has a 250 watt motor and 7 gears. After about 10 miles the battery still has enough power to get her up our 15% hill  - with a bit of help from her legs :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

On the subject of electric bike security - has anyone come up with a method of securing their bike to their van?

I'm not keen on just leaving it on the bike rack, as these seem to made of a soft metal with could easily be cut through.

I'm thinking more along the lines of securing it to the motorhome chassis with a big chain and padlock.

We don't have a garage in the van to keep it in.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a padlock that can be set to wail if we choose. It gives a great sense of security when the AS bike is on the back of the MH. It makes such a noise if it is disturbed in any way that any little tea leaf would run a mile!

You don't make an appointment to try out the AS bike. Just turn up and if necessary wait a very short while to try it out. If you go at the beginning of the day he seems to be less busy. He just gives you the bike to try and off you go! Find a hill while you try it out if you can, but be assured that the bigger motors cope extremely well with the hills. It is probably the best thing we have bought to use with our van since buying the basic van!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

All you need to know at www.atob.org.uk


----------



## roareed (Feb 17, 2011)

If you are anywhere near Malmesbury I suggest you visit C H White in the high street. A bike shop just like they used to be. They have a fantastic selection of folding bikes that they fit electric conversions to. Check their web site :
http://www.chwhite.btinternet.co.uk/


----------



## JUREK (Jan 16, 2011)

*cheap electric bikes*

 Just been to MAKRO they are selling the PowerCycle Salisbury LPX electric bike rrp £795 for £299 +vat I bought one and the wife bought the PowerCycle Puma LPX folding electric bike rrp £795 for £314 + vat. 
When you think a spare battery costs £299 buying these bikes is a no brainer!!!!! :lol: :lol:

These bikes come with the latest Lithium Polymer battery.
I suggest you get down to your local MAKRO store and check it out.  
Hope this is of help to someone.

George aka JUREK


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Save your breath JUREK, I announced this last week, no- one was interested. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## JUREK (Jan 16, 2011)

*cheap electric bike*

see my post in Parts and accessories under electric bike information. Electric Bike for £299 + vat .
JUREK


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: cheap electric bike*



JUREK said:


> see my post in Parts and accessories under electric bike information. Electric Bike for £299 + vat .
> JUREK


where please?

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103682-.html

tony


----------



## JUREK (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry Tony did'nt see your announcement. I still think it's a no brainer. The wife and I are very pleased with our Power Bikes ce la vie as they say
Jurek.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have merged the two very similar threads to avoid confusion and modified the title of the thread to incorporate the information about the cheap electric bikes mentioned above.

Dave

For the Mods Team


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It's a "no brainer" if you can't use Makro tho!

Greenie


----------

